# Rescued from cichlid prison â€¦need id



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

I rescued these poor little guys from cichlid prison aka â€œ[email protected]@rtâ€


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

i did some looking i think that the blue one is Pseudotropheus socolofi i still don't know about the other one .


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep _Ps. socolofi_, and the orange one is a _Metriaclims estherae_ (Orange).


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

With vertical stripes that distinct and a somewhat pointed snout, I'm not sure I agree with the socolofi ID. It looks to have some characteristics of a male Melanochromis joanjohnsonae.

But then, I imagine it's still stressed in the bag.

Kevin


----------



## GreenOscar (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm Not a Malawi Expert, But The Orange One Could Be A Red Zebra.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

StructureGuy said:


> With vertical stripes that distinct and a somewhat pointed snout, I'm not sure I agree with the socolofi ID. It looks to have some characteristics of a male Melanochromis joanjohnsonae.
> 
> But then, I imagine it's still stressed in the bag.
> 
> Kevin


With Walmart anything is possible, but have never seen M. joanjohnsonae at one, but lots of (unfotunatley lower quality) socolofi.

As for the bars, pretty much all the socolofi I have ever had have shown barring when on the younger side (that one looks very juvenile) and when shipping.

Give him a couple of days in a happy environment ans maybe post back just to be sure.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I've seen M. joanjohnsonae at walmart.
IMO the fish is P. socolofi. When you enlarge the picture the fish has the pointed but blunt pucker of a P. socolofi, not the somewhat flattened "bill" of M. joanjohnsonae.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

straitjacketstar said:


> I've seen M. joanjohnsonae at walmart.


Ooo, you must have one of those upscale, fancy Walmarts. :lol:

Around here its just red zebra, auratus, socolofi and diseased oscars.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

We get peacocks and haps at our walmart. Every so often there is a tang in there.


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are some photos I took today.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> straitjacketstar said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen M. joanjohnsonae at walmart.
> ...


Basicly the same out here besides for they carry some hybird peacocks :lol:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

chris777 said:


> MalawiLover said:
> 
> 
> > straitjacketstar said:
> ...


What about Kenyi?

I saw some Firemouths breeding at another mega chain, i felt so sorry for them.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

That is one thing i accualy think they dont carry :lol: Surpised aren't you :lol:


----------

